# odd drill bit ?



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Just google "countersink bit" readily available.

Bud


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Bud9051 said:


> Just google "countersink bit" readily available.


yeah, i know about those. but they only set the screw head just below the wood surface. i want to be able to countersink 1" or more.

i found this pic.
http://guideimg.alibaba.com/images/...cket-hole-tapered-step-drill-bit_9192796.jpeg
but the starter bit is not long enough.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

You can run the countersink bit as deep as you want.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Fix'n it said:


> yeah, i know about those. but they only set the screw head just below the wood surface. i want to be able to countersink 1" or more.
> 
> i found this pic.
> http://guideimg.alibaba.com/images/...cket-hole-tapered-step-drill-bit_9192796.jpeg
> but the starter bit is not long enough.



the drill in your post is called a step drill. Used in production mfg'ing. They are generally made as specials to meet specific requirements. Not saying you can't find what you need. Try searching step drills.

Maybe use a quick change adapter and drill bits or just use 2 drills


----------



## LanterDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Here are a few more, although the longest step (length of the small diameter part) is only 1." Kind of pricey too. 

Practically speaking, I often get out two or three drills at once to avoid changing bits.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

The drill bits used with Kreg pocket screw jigs are stepped bits, and you can buy replacements:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Kreg-Hex-Shank-Pocket-Hole-Drill-Bit-QUIK-BIT/204615881


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Milescraft-53...=1459828487&sr=8-10&keywords=allen+drill+bits

Bores anchor hole, pilot hole, counter sink, and or counter bore.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

This is the one for #6 screws I have for boring anchor hole, pilot hole, counter sink / counter bore. The name escapes me at the moment but may or may not remember to look tomorrow. And they may not be available anymore.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Exactly what type screw are you trying to use?
Wood screw? "Tapered shank"
If so I'd be using one like this.
http://www.mscdirect.com/product/details/06521629
With the tapered drill it will give you the full 80% contact with the treads you need.
Trying to figure out why you think counter boring that deep is going to make it hold better.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i am going to be using long deck screws. i am going to use them to toe screw the rails of my fence to the posts. the rails are going to be in between the posts. pilot drilling greatly reduces the wood splitting. just the head of the screw will split the wood, even when predrilled for the shank. i want to go deep enough so that there would be no threads in the rail. 

here is what i am looking to do. i may have to make my own bits.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

This is what you need.
Any Lowe's or HD will have it.
Also going to need the clamp to hold it in place while drilling.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Drilled at an angle it is called a pocket hole jig. One concern would be how those holes are positioned and would they collect water and damage the wood. 

Bud


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Bud9051 said:


> Drilled at an angle it is called a pocket hole jig. One concern would be how those holes are positioned and would they collect water and damage the wood.
> 
> Bud


the holes/screws would be covered by a picket. could they get direct rain, sure, a drenching rain. but most of the time they would be shielded.

this here is basically the current plan, and this is my side. 
i am thinking i am going to use deck boards for rails. and these are what i would be toe screwing.


http://unlimitedfencing.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/wood_privacy_fence_1.jpg


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Kreg the holes and plug with Kreg plugs and epoxy.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Kreg the holes and plug with Kreg plugs and epoxy.


Yup - what you have pictured is pocket drilling and Kreg has several kits for this. They also sell plugs that are shaped for the hole but I'm not sure they are intended for exterior use.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

I am not crazy about this fastener technique for this application. I would be using some type of positive shear support. Whether it's angle brackets, a key or maybe just a vertical board attached to the post that will carry the weight of the rail


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

This is only provided as a reference...i'm not promoting rockler....even though I spend a lot of money there.....

http://www.rockler.com/rockler-insty-drive-tapered-drill-bits-and-countersinks-countersinks


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

as it turned out, i had one of these. and it works perfect. seems i don't need to go as deep as i thought.
http://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/GAoAAOxy7S5R-gOy/s-l300.jpg


----------

